# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Why are people trying to kill me?

## Coyote1313

Why are people trying to kill me?
Last night, I had three dreams in a row where people are trying to kill me.
In the first dream there*was a posse of assassins hunting me.
I trick them for a while by joining the posse and hunting myself.
After they kill the number of the wrong people, by process of elimination*they discovered me.
I escaped from the posse. But fell into the hands of two Chinese women.*
They *were dressed in traditional Chinese garb and had a golden revolver.
I woke up wall I was struggling with them.
In the *second dream a woman, supposedly my girlfriend. Was trying to entice me over the telephone to come to an abandoned house.*
Where a group of thugs were waiting to kill me with Bats, knives and clubs.
In the last dream, I live in a rural area and a car drove up to my house.
I thought they maybe lost so*I went outside to give them directions.
It was a lone driver sitting behind the wheel.
I could see him raise a satchel,*from it he drew an automatic pistol.
I ran back to the house and retrieved *my revolver and hid behind a wall.
Then I woke up.

----------


## Seven6two

It seems as if, to me at least, you have regrets about misleading friends or family. Those regrets are catching up to you and you fear the consequences of whatever you've done wrong. Whether it was intentional or not it seems as if you have some sort of guilt over something. And this becomes very apparent because a lover is turning against you, your friends, are turning against you. 

On second thought...maybe you feel ousted by your friends and family. Maybe you feel like they don't completely accept you for who you are.

 Seeing your post with no replies made me want to reply because I think everyone needs a suggestion that will be thought provoking that may lead them towards the correct path.

----------


## Morningangel

> Why are people trying to kill me?
> Last night, I had three dreams in a row where people are trying to kill me.
> In the first dream there*was a posse of assassins hunting me.
> I trick them for a while by joining the posse and hunting myself.
> After they kill the number of the wrong people, by process of elimination*they discovered me.
> I escaped from the posse. But fell into the hands of two Chinese women.*
> They *were dressed in traditional Chinese garb and had a golden revolver.
> I woke up wall I was struggling with them.
> In the *second dream a woman, supposedly my girlfriend. Was trying to entice me over the telephone to come to an abandoned house.*
> ...




First Dream: An assassin suggests that your desire for change is well hidden.  You demonstrate this internal desire again by joining the process of chasing yourself in order to do away with the person that you are (i.e. change).   In separating yourself from the posse, you then take on the strange, foreign role, though you struggle with it and with the rare power it provides, which maybe you do not yet recognize.  Hidden potential is what prompts the dream, an effort by your subconscious to bring things to light.

Second Dream: You are tempted to return to a part of your life you have left behind, but this dream is a warning that the result would be painful.  The temptation may come from afar and may have something to do with your mother.

Third Dream: As you move forward in life, you feel lost and look for direction.  Hidden powers threaten you, and you feel defensive.

If you want a breakdown of the specific symbology I used, you can message me or visit either Fifth Sun Dreams FB or blog.

----------


## Coyote1313

re:, dream, why are people trying to kill me.
Hello Morning Angel,
I would like *to thank you so much for taking the time to interpret my dreams.
Based on my current situation your interpretation feels correct.
I'm amazed by how different interpretations of these dreams are.
Because the plot structure of all three dreams are very similar.
One thing I didn't mention was my feelings at the time during the dreams.
During all three dreams I identified with my hunted self and was frightened by the assassins and killers.
I also thought that I was clever by outfoxing the killers.
Does this have any bearing on the interpretation?

----------


## Sensei

You might fear dying... Fear always leaks out in dreams. This is a non-spiritual interpretation. Fear is a very strong emotion... I mean... it is the path to the dark side...

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Could be past life. I have something similar but hiding away or running away from someone or something.
 I don't know if my own investigation about my own past life through the dreams i had in these past months since June is correct, but i have put them all together and realized i lead the life of Bonnie from Bonnie and Clyde infamous gangster couple. 
Plus ever since all those investigations i put it together and dreams about being with my dream guy all the time and being passionate, protected and working with him and a few others closely tight with. Had lots of fights with other people, people were cautious and suspicious around us, me and him being too much indoors. 
I also think i am connected with my past love(who is in my dreams a lot)  because of this very strong connections we have far apart. Now i know why we can't be together in this life because of what the past can bring, and certain dangers about our own decisions of each other. But who knows one day a meeting can happen and we need to be careful and i know we both know this. 
I recently had a dream about running from something caging us and me and him was together again in this dream. It always concludes in being trapped or caged. 
This is only my own personal insight, yours might not be connected to a past life but if it is concerning repeated dreams then you need to look into it and write down DJs.

----------


## Sensei

> Could be past life. I have something similar but hiding away or running away from someone or something.
>  I don't know if my own investigation about my own past life through the dreams i had in these past months since June is correct, but i have put them all together and realized i lead the life of Bonnie from Bonnie and Clyde infamous gangster couple. 
> Plus ever since all those investigations i put it together and dreams about being with my dream guy all the time and being passionate, protected and working with him and a few others closely tight with. Had lots of fights with other people, people were cautious and suspicious around us, me and him being too much indoors. 
> I also think i am connected with my past love(who is in my dreams a lot)  because of this very strong connections we have far apart. Now i know why we can't be together in this life because of what the past can bring, and certain dangers about our own decisions of each other. But who knows one day a meeting can happen and we need to be careful and i know we both know this. 
> I recently had a dream about running from something caging us and me and him was together again in this dream. It always concludes in being trapped or caged. 
> This is only my own personal insight, yours might not be connected to a past life but if it is concerning repeated dreams then you need to look into it and write down DJs.



I don't at all agree with your views and ideas, but they are very interesting and I can see where you have come up with them.  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> I don't at all agree with your views and ideas, but they are very interesting and I can see where you have come up with them.



I just realized about it a few days ago. I am giving insight and how i gathered all my DJ entries and realized a connection. Not saying anyone should do this but it is true that past lives comes through dreams sometimes. I had my share long ago as well this is why i am wondering why i kept having these types of fighting/killing/running dreams for over 7 years. 
I'm sure you don't believe in it, but it's true about the dreams and past lives having a connection.

----------

